# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Makerbot Replicator 5 error - "Waiting for File"

## makerspace

New error to the POS makerbot we have at our makerspace. Now it is hanging at "Position Found 77%" on desktop software with a "Waiting for File" "This May Take a Few Minutes" display on Makerbot screen. A few minutes might as well be forever because it never starts again. I have deleted Makerbot Desktop software and redownloaded most current version from website, I have performed factory reset on Makerbot. The error occurs with any model I try to print through Desktop, downloaded from Thingiverse or just a regular STL. The only print that works is the test prints like Mr. Jaws and Nut and Bolt from the Makerbot internal menu. I am not able to print from SD card either as the Makerbot cannot find any supported files on the USB stick. Grrr. Makerbot is so frustrating! Help?

----------


## oic-u3d2

Well, here's a few ideas:
Did you get the latest versions of Makerbot Desktop AND the Firmware?
Also, you could try connecting the printer to the computer with the USB cable.

----------


## makerspace

> Well, here's a few ideas:
> Did you get the latest versions of Makerbot Desktop AND the Firmware?
> Also, you could try connecting the printer to the computer with the USB cable.


It turns out this has something to do with user profiles, as I was able to successfully print from a different profile. So if anyone is researching this error, try to create a new user profile.
Thanks for reply.

----------


## Drafting

A new *Thingiverse* User Profile? or a *windows* profile?

----------


## Stonewolfdf

> A new *Thingiverse* User Profile? or a *windows* profile?


Here I'm with the same problem, more than a year later...
It end up that the name of the file you trying to print can't have non unicode characters. I found the solution reading one of Makerbot Update notes.
In my case the file was named "S8_stand". I just renamed the file to "stand" and it printed the whole way through.

If you having the same issue rename the file. They will not fix this "bug" since one year later I still having the same issue.

----------


## curious aardvark

can you throw it away and just get something a lot cheaper and a lot more reliable ?

makerbot, unfortunately, no longer make a quality product :-(

----------

